# InDesign Interaktive PDFs



## green_phanta (1. Februar 2013)

Hallo!

Vorne weg, ich nehme an InDesign fällt nicht unbedingt unter "Vektor Programme" aber ich wusste nicht, wo ich es einordnen soll:

Ich habe schon so ziemlich alles durchsucht, Videos angesehen, und Handbücher gelesen. Trotzdem schaffe ich es nicht so wie ich mir das vorstelle:
Ich möchte in InDesign eine Visitenkarte erstellen und das Textfeld für Namen und Funktion interaktiv einstellen (bzw als Formular/Textfeld). Nach dem Export als PDF soll die Formatierung (Font, Schnitt, Größe, etc.) und Ausrichtung genau mit dem InDesign Dokument übereinstimmen, nur das der Text selbst editierbar bleibt. Sprich, das ich diese "Vorlage" verschicken kann, und jeder sich selbst seinen Namen im PDF eintragen kann.

Ist das so möglich OHNE das ich im Acrobat irgendwelche Textfelder/Formulare (mit limitierten Einstellungsmöglichkeiten) herumschieben muss? Also… InDesign – textfelder deklarieren welche editable bleiben sollen – export – fertig? Ziel wäre das es auch in älteren Acrobat Versionen funktioniert (XI hat ja schon die "Inhalt bearbeiten" Funktion) bzw auch in der "Vorschau" …

Ihr wärt mir eine riesen Hilfe!
Danke!


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (6. Februar 2013)

Hallo,
vielleicht hilft dir dies weiter: http://tv.adobe.com/de/watch/lerne-indesign-cs4/formulare-mit-indesign-und-acrobat-erstellen/

Viele Grüße


----------

